# I feel so fucking dead!



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

I just can't understand how the 4 years before DP hit were the best of my life, I was so happy and then BOOM no more happiness for you. It make me freak out to think we only have one life to live and i'm stuck with this stupid shit. Everyday I was so grateful to be healthy and have a good life...


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Quifouett said:


> I just can't understand how the 4 years before DP hit were the best of my life, I was so happy and then BOOM no more happiness for you. It make me freak out to think we only have one life to live and i'm stuck with this stupid shit. Everyday I was so grateful to be healthy and have a good life...


Yeah it's crazy. I know what you mean. My dp started on a monday at work and the weekend right before were the best two days of my life.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

too bad.


----------



## Tandem (Oct 20, 2011)

Yea, I also hate thinking about the fact that we only get one chance at life. But it's not over, brother. Still got plenty of time to live, and plenty of time to get better. Imagine how good life will be once you feel better!

I think about all of the time that I had wasted prior to getting DP... it's such a shame. But I have told myself I won't do any more drugs, so when I get out of this, it might be considered as a positive experience.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Dead, alien, inhuman - yup. As for one chance at life? Uh yeah. I already had my childhood and some of my adult life taken from me, and now the years are just flying by and I'm stuck here with little motivation , but if I think about it too much I'd get even less done. It's easier for me to say not think about it , because of my trauma dissociation my mind is quiet or gets ignored in order to do things which still doesn't work as well as I'd like it too


----------



## TheEndIsFuckingNigh (Aug 25, 2011)

I feel dead, too. Whatever doesn't originally make me feel dead eventually kills me.


----------

